# DONE!!!!! Full build, H3 SQ system. PICS!!!!! =)



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

I will start with an apology. I started a build log a couple weeks ago, but couldnt keep up with what seemed to be the progress expectation, life kept getting in the way haha. But here it is, Full SQ build, all the pics I have start to finish!!!!! 

Project 06 Hummer H3

The gear;
-Excessive Amperage High Output Alternator
-Kinetic HC1800 battery
-Kinetic HC600 battery
-(2) 39 square ft. bulk packs of Hush Mat
-Alpine INA-W910 head unit
-Alpine PXA-H701 processor
-Audison LRx 2.4 2 channel amplifier
-Audison LRx 2.9 2 channel amplifier
-Audison LRx 1.2K mono block amplifier
-Hertz Mille MLK 2 6.5" component speakers
-(4) Hertz HX 300 12" subwoofers

I will be bi-amping the MLK 2's with the LRx 2.9 and 2.4amps, and the 4 HX 300's will be in a 7.12 gross cubic ft box tuned to 38 HZ

P.S. Sounds friggin amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My Canvas









Little bit of Hushmat









Starting the 7.12 cubic ft box









Brace it up


















Test fit!









Added some dimension with the raised ports and roudered all the holes out









Blended and shaped the ports over


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

Test fit the amp location


















Vinyl wrap the port area


















Kinetic installed


















910 in the dash









Build some baffles for the door speakers out of 3/4" MDF









Hush them doors and install some mids


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

Remove the factory sub and amp









And replace it with a better use of space!!!! Another Kinetic, some fusing, whole lotta wires, and yes yes the Alpine H701 Processor


















And here it is.....


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

Well lemme know what you think!!!

Oh the only thing that I still need to do is throw in the alternator...



















THATS ALL FOR NOW!!!


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Looks fantastic! Congratulations! That enclosure is top notch... I bet it'll stop your heart! Love the amp rack as well... Very clean indeed!


----------



## boltcd (Sep 26, 2011)

that is absolutely beautifully done!


----------



## grantwb1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Those amps look like you picked them on dimensions alone, fit and finish is outstanding. Nice taste!! Great install!!


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

grantwb1 said:


> Those amps look like you picked them on dimensions alone, fit and finish is outstanding. Nice taste!! Great install!!


quite the opposite  it took awhile to lay them all out to fit the way I wanted, but it seemed to work out in the end.

Thanks for all the GREAT feedback guys!!!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I REALLY LIKE YOUR BUILD!

It is so clean and tidy, fantastic attention to detail 
and use of space. I especially like how you have the 
crossovers as a point of interest. The craftsman ship 
of those is great and to not display them as you did 
would be a great injustice.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Are the passive crossovers only being used for show?


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

Booom Booom Booom. NICE!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

numbers bro, show us some numbers! i wanna see that baby punch a hole in you roof!  I find it hard ti believe that's indended only as a SQ box, im betting you can do some SERIOUSE damage with that thing.


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

wdemetrius1 said:


> Are the passive crossovers only being used for show?


Actually no, lol, I dont want this to turn into ANOTHER active vs passive thread, but I pick and choose my battles. If I was running a set of speaks that just had your average crossover then I would def run active. But Hertz put gobbs of R and D into these babys and it would take hours of tuning to get them crossed as accurate as these passives are. Between all the notch filters and the quality of components that these have I wouldn't dream of throwing them out. But they are biamped through the passive so I have full level control and loads of power to each tweet and mid! :laugh:


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

eviling said:


> numbers bro, show us some numbers! i wanna see that baby punch a hole in you roof!  I find it hard ti believe that's indended only as a SQ box, im betting you can do some SERIOUSE damage with that thing.


Well no numbers quite yet because I dont have it all dialed in, haha, but as soon as I do I will meter it. And your sneaking suspicion might be slightly correct. With the sub volume on the deck set to 0, it is incredibly SQ. but bump it up to just 5 let alone 15 and yeah there might be a hole in the roof!!! Speaking of the roof I still have to Hush mat it this weekend. but that shouldnt take too long


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Also, not to get into a debate over passive or active systems, they each have strong points and honestly I really like both equally. I can really appreciate the engineering behind building a really good passive crossover. 

WAY WAY back in the day and I wish I still had the magazine. A competitor who had significant hearing loss designed an under 50w (I think it was) system, Rockford I believe. That used the little 40 Rockford amp at the time, a pair of 10's I believe, and 2 way component (again I could be wrong). The crossover was nothing sort of a thing of art, it was said the car sounded unbelievable. Numbers were never given as to what they were actually getting out of that little Rockford amp (days of the cheater systems). This was one car I wish I had the opportunity to listen to. 

So, each has its merits and I applaud you for using what the manufacture spent countless hours perfecting. Besides, it looks completely bitchin.


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

Well said, and thanks for you comment at the very end! Haha, I will add only one other thing... Anyone who thinks I am losing anything at all by goin passive I ask you to make a trip to Boise, I will buy you lunch and let you take a nice long listen. At that point you can form your opinion =D


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice! I like the overall look. 

Please say you have an alarm system! A criminal could cut some wires and remove your whole system in 10 seconds.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

bginvestor said:


> Very nice! I like the overall look.
> 
> Please say you have an alarm system! A criminal could cut some wires and remove your whole system in 10 seconds.


This is true. I also wonder how vibration is going to effect those passives... 

Very clean install though. Me likey.


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

bginvestor said:


> Very nice! I like the overall look.
> 
> Please say you have an alarm system! A criminal could cut some wires and remove your whole system in 10 seconds.


I have a Compustar Pro two way so no worries, but even if they get around it I have that thing bolted to the floor in 4 locations, AND its garaged when im not driving it or at work. But worse case scenario if it disappears I have it insured for up to $10,000 extra for custom stereo, and I am the agent on the policy so should be fine


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

BowDown said:


> This is true. I also wonder how vibration is going to effect those passives...
> 
> Very clean install though. Me likey.


Thanks!!! Passives wont, or, shouldn't be a problem though. Hertz states very clearly in the manual for these that they are designed with vibration dampeners for installs as such...


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

how do you like the alpine w910? trying to decided on that or the kenwoon 9980/6980.


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

madmaxz said:


> how do you like the alpine w910? trying to decided on that or the kenwoon 9980/6980.


I love the 910!!!! Im pretty bias on this. I am a long time Alpine guy and have never like kenwood. To me they are all cartoonie and cheesy looking, and very unorganized IMHO


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

So full functionality of the H701 through the 901? Been wondering about that...


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

Salad Fingers said:


> So full functionality of the H701 through the 901? Been wondering about that...



100%!!! But if you need a RUX I have one  haha


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

ok so I decided not to be lazy this weekend, yesterday I got the Alternator put in (actually my buddy whom is a GM tech did it lol) and today I yanked the headliner and Hush mat the whole roof. Holy crap that made such a difference!!! But anyways, now that it is 100% done I will get if metered in the next couple of days and post some results!!!


----------



## Juice75 (Sep 18, 2010)

Did the Hush mat on the roof help just with stereo instigated rattles, or overall road noise?


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Very nice! Did you pull the vinyl right down into the port when you wrapped it? I'm thinking you must have if you rounded the port tubes into the MDF and then wrapped it afterward. I'm doing something similar (for a cupholder project in my truck) but I cut the holes to match the inside diameter of the tubes, then back-mounted them to the 3/4" MDF. I rounded over the MDF and I'll wrap it in vinyl but only the wood will be wrapped, not the vinyl. How long are the port tubes? They must have a heck of a stretch factor if you got the vinyl all the way down the tube!!


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

Juice75 said:


> Did the Hush mat on the roof help just with stereo instigated rattles, or overall road noise?


I never got alot of road noise so not sure there. but it helped with rain noise and obviously a ton with stereo resination!


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

SUX 2BU said:


> Very nice! Did you pull the vinyl right down into the port when you wrapped it? I'm thinking you must have if you rounded the port tubes into the MDF and then wrapped it afterward. I'm doing something similar (for a cupholder project in my truck) but I cut the holes to match the inside diameter of the tubes, then back-mounted them to the 3/4" MDF. I rounded over the MDF and I'll wrap it in vinyl but only the wood will be wrapped, not the vinyl. How long are the port tubes? They must have a heck of a stretch factor if you got the vinyl all the way down the tube!!


Haha yes I wrapped it into the tubes. They are 10 inches in length but i only went about 3 inches down with the vinyl and then used a template ring to get a nice straight cut on the vinyl. Painted the tubes and the vinyl all the same color so it looks perfectly fine haha


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

Couple more pics...

Basic tweeter install (but looks clean as hell IMO)









Big three with all 1/0 AWG and the new High Output Alt installed


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

thats how you glass in a tweeter!


----------



## bigdexxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Your install on this H3 is incredible, I know you are very happy with the results. Did you ever get it metered?


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

bigdexxx said:


> Your install on this H3 is incredible, I know you are very happy with the results. Did you ever get it metered?


Thank you!! I should be getting it metered this week


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

eviling said:


> thats how you glass in a tweeter!



Pretty sure that is the factory location with the grill cut out and the Hertz popped in. 

-Looks great by the way!!


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

Complacent_One said:


> Pretty sure that is the factory location with the grill cut out and the pioneer popped in.
> 
> -Looks great by the way!!


yes it is just cut and popped in, looked clean enough I didnt need to fab anything... But Pioneer?!?!?! Thats a hell of an insult. These are Top of the line Hertz. Only a couple thousand dollars more than your "best" pioneer set. Lol sorry but that stung a little. Read the whole thread before you assume I used crap gear lol


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

suzi427 said:


> yes it is just cut and popped in, looked clean enough I didnt need to fab anything... But Pioneer?!?!?! Thats a hell of an insult. These are Top of the line Hertz. Only a couple thousand dollars more than your "best" pioneer set. Lol sorry but that stung a little. Read the whole thread before you assume I used crap gear lol


Corrected my post...My apologies, but they do look so much like the PRS Tweeters, which cost less but should not be considered as an insult. They are also a very nice tweeter. 

Enough with the sidebar, back on with your great install thread.

Really looks great, keep up the fine work!!


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

Complacent_One said:


> Corrected my post...My apologies, but they do look so much like the PRS Tweeters, which cost less but should not be considered as an insult. They are also a very nice tweeter.
> 
> Enough with the sidebar, back on with your great install thread.
> 
> Really looks great, keep up the fine work!!


Haha no worries jus not a pioneer fan in general. Thanks for the great compliment tho!!!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

suzi427 said:


> yes it is just cut and popped in, looked clean enough I didnt need to fab anything... But Pioneer?!?!?! Thats a hell of an insult. These are Top of the line Hertz. Only a couple thousand dollars more than your "best" pioneer set. Lol sorry but that stung a little. Read the whole thread before you assume I used crap gear lol


I guess you don't know that Pioneer has a few car audio tweeters that cost much more than a ML280 Signature... 

Kelvin


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

suzi427 said:


> Well said, and thanks for you comment at the very end! Haha, I will add only one other thing... Anyone who thinks I am losing anything at all by goin passive I ask you to make a trip to Boise, I will buy you lunch and let you take a nice long listen. At that point you can form your opinion =D


I may make an appointment to hear it! On my next trip thru Boise/Nampa


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

subwoofery said:


> I guess you don't know that Pioneer has a few car audio tweeters that cost much more than a ML280 Signature...
> 
> Kelvin


Nope wasnt aware. Which ones? And that may be but it doesn't mean it's still not crap haha jk. I've attended pioneer factory trainings and they have yet to impress me at all. Personal preference I suppose


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

????????????????? - TS-ST910 
Google Translate 
Google Translate 

Kelvin


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

Schizm said:


> I may make an appointment to hear it! On my next trip thru Boise/Nampa


Sweet! you through here much? what part of Idaho you from?


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

subwoofery said:


> ????????????????? - TS-ST910
> Google Translate
> Google Translate
> 
> Kelvin


Come on now they need to be available in the US haha


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Does not mean that the hertz ain't crap either..... 


Just expensive


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

chad said:


> Does not mean that the hertz ain't crap either.....
> 
> 
> Just expensive


Lol yes they are expensive. I cant vouch for their whole lineup, but I can say with ease that their Mille line is amazing. Now that being said I have heard them before in horrible locations and they sounded like crap. But with a proper install and good tuning they are absolutely phenomenal! 

But I will say they are on the more difficult side to get sounding good. By that I mean you can slap a set of Focal KRX2's in and with a decent amp and zero tuning they sound really good, then with good tuning they sound extremely great! That same scenario with Hertz milles and you go from feeling like you wasted a few thousand dollars with no tuning to that extremely amazing after hours of tuning. But I feel they are well worth the time it took to set them up


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

suzi427 said:


> But I will say they are on the more difficult side to get sounding good. By that I mean you can slap a set of Focal KRX2's in and with a decent amp and zero tuning they sound really good, then with good tuning they sound extremely great! That same scenario with Hertz milles and you go from feeling like you wasted a few thousand dollars with no tuning to that extremely amazing after hours of tuning. But I feel they are well worth the time it took to set them up


I know you did not want to get into the active conversation, but I think you would be surprised what you can do by custom tailoring your slopes, time alignment, etc even with a minimal amount if time... The good thing is you have 100% of the gear you need to do it! Sky's the limit from here out.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your install with us.


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

chad said:


> I know you did not want to get into the active conversation, but I think you would be surprised what you can do by custom tailoring your slopes, time alignment, etc even with a minimal amount if time... The good thing is you have 100% of the gear you need to do it! Sky's the limit from here out.


I actually have full control over all of that with my H701 even using the passives. The only thing i lose is if i wanted to run my tweet at a lower crossover point than hertz intended (which I dont) or if i wanted to cross the mid even higher than hertz indended (which I dont). But since it is all still biamped through the passive I have full level control. It is all still fully time aligned through my processor (again since they are biamped this was just as simple). And also have slope control. The passives slope is 12db, but if I wanted to sharpen it to an 18db or 24db I can again do that through the processor. Personally I much prefer 12 db slopes over any other, as long as you have access to a good eq you can sharpen it down from there if needed. But I never slope one driver diff from another, be it mids tweets or subs because at that point you run into phasing issues and have alot more headache to deal with. 

So not discrediting your opinion by any means. Active is def great and I've done it numerous times. But IMO if you have all the gear to tune each speaker individually and you can biamp through a set of high quality crossovers I always go that route. 

Just my two cents haha


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

Coppertone said:


> Thank you for sharing your install with us.


haha no prob


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

suzi427 said:


> Come on now they need to be available in the US haha


I don't live in the US so being available in the US is not a reference point for me  And people import things that are not available in the US all the time. 

Kelvin


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

subwoofery said:


> I don't live in the US so being available in the US is not a reference point for me
> 
> Kelvin


My bad, silly me for assuming you live in the US. I must be seeing things where your location states you live in Newport Beach California  

Haha jk, couldn't help myself


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

suzi427 said:


> My bad, silly me for assuming you live in the US. I must be seeing things where your location states you live in Newport Beach California
> 
> Haha jk, couldn't help myself


Yeah... Guess I should update my profile. Never lived in US, just happen to settle in Newport Beach for work (am a flight attendant). 

Kelvin


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

subwoofery said:


> Yeah... Guess I should update my profile. Never lived in US, just happen to settle in Newport Beach for work (am a flight attendant).
> 
> Kelvin


Oooh very nice!


----------



## infamous360 (Sep 21, 2011)

looks very nice. I sent you a PM. I have the same vehicle and want to know more about how you did some of the install


----------

